# Fallas en LM324N (verificacion)



## luki (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo un drama con un LM324N (un amplificador operacional (AO) archiconocido dejo el link con el datasheet por si las moscas)
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/2/LM324N.shtml
La cosa es que no andaba un circuito que estaba probando y empece a verificar fallas con el 324 asi que arme un circuito basico usandolo como amplificador no inversor.
De ahora en mas uso el multimetro...en la patita 4 tengo los 4V, en la 3 tengo los 2V pero en la 1 nada, despues probe con el AO de patas 5-6-7 y 12-13-14 y lo mismo solo con las 8-9-10 obtuve en la 8 un voltaje de salida de 2.751 siendo que segun lo que lei debia ser como 4,86V usando la formula ----Vout=Vin*(1+R1/R2)----

¿Esta roto, hago algo mal, me falta probar otra cosa antes de venderlo como maniqui de cucaracha?

uf recien veo que no se notan muy bien los numeros

Vi=2.00V
alimentacion 4.00V


----------



## armentatron (Jul 15, 2010)

intenta aumentar la alimentacion, si lo alimentas con 4 volts la amplificacion no te puede dar mas de 4v, recuerda que la energia no se crea ni se destruye.

aumenta el voltaje de alimentacion a unos 8 volts


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 15, 2010)

A este amplificador lo puedes alimntar desde 3V hasta 32V con fuente simple.

Con 4V no tienes qu tener problema, ahora.

Si lo estas alimentando con 4V, ¡Como piensas que en la salida tendras 4.8V? de donde vas a sacar los otros 0.8V?

En la salida tienes solo 2.7V por que reuerda que los componentes activos (los de silicio) trabajan con una caida de voltage en sus uniones PN de 0.6V, asi que el nivel de Vcc en la alimentacion jamas sera alcanzado por el voltage en la salida del amplificador.

Si quieres sube el circuito que quieres usar con el lm324 y aqui te ayudamos a armarlo.


----------



## penrico (Jul 15, 2010)

Para aportar algo más. El LM324 y muchos operacionales, la tensión máxima que pueden entregar a la salida es de Vcc-1,35 (valor aproximado) y la mínima de 0,35V (tambien aproximado). Por lo tanto, si está alimentado con 4V las salidas nunca serán menores que 0,35V ni mayores que 2,75V


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 15, 2010)

penrico dijo:


> Para aportar algo más. El LM324 y muchos operacionales, la tensión máxima que pueden entregar a la salida es de Vcc-1,35 (valor aproximado) y la mínima de 0,35V (tambien aproximado). Por lo tanto, si está alimentado con 4V las salidas nunca serán menores que 0,35V ni mayores que 2,75V




Ese es el caso si lo estubieras alimentando con fuente simple, si lo alimentas con un voltage simetrico el Voffset (0.35V) desaparece y puedes tener los 0V a la salida =).


Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 15, 2010)

Mejor use la configuracion bufer o seguidor de voltaje, asi si le aplica un voltaje entre 0V y 4V en la entrada, el voltaje de salida sera igual (y evitara el dilema de la saturacion que para algunos, crea polemica). Este es el metodo que yo uso.


----------



## Takure (Mar 18, 2021)

penrico dijo:


> Para aportar algo más. El LM324 y muchos operacionales, la tensión máxima que pueden entregar a la salida es de Vcc-1,35 (valor aproximado) y la mínima de 0,35V (tambien aproximado). Por lo tanto, si está alimentado con 4V las salidas nunca serán menores que 0,35V ni mayores que 2,75V


Buenas necesito una ayuda pero como lo puedo contactar ya que es un tema amplio y es sobre el lm324


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2021)

Takure dijo:


> Buenas necesito una ayuda pero como lo puedo contactar ya que es un tema amplio y es sobre el lm324


*penrico *No ingresa a la comunidad desde Julio de 2017, NO creo que te responda muy rápido.

No sería más sencillo y lógico que plantees tu duda de forma pública como para que todos los miembros de la comunidad la vean y la puedan responder


----------



## Takure (Mar 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *penrico *No ingresa a la comunidad desde Julio de 2017, NO creo que te responda muy rápido.
> 
> No sería más sencillo y lógico que plantees tu duda de forma pública como para que todos los miembros de la comunidad la vean y la puedan responder


Como puedo identificar si un lm324 esta bueno lo que pasa que tengo una tarjeta y consta de 2 lm324 con resistencias condensadores y transistores y lo que pasa es que cuando pongo un lm324, en la salidad me sale un voltaje y cuando cambio el intergrado me sale otro voltaje  OJO: los lm324 son smd


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 19, 2021)

Takure dijo:


> Como puedo identificar si un lm324 esta bueno lo que pasa que tengo una tarjeta y consta de 2 lm324 con resistencias condensadores y transistores y lo que pasa es que cuando pongo un lm324, en la salidad me sale un voltaje y cuando cambio el intergrado me sale otro voltaje  OJO: los lm324 son smd


Una foto de la placa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

Takure dijo:


> Como puedo identificar si un lm324 esta bueno lo que pasa que tengo una tarjeta y consta de 2 lm324 con resistencias condensadores y transistores y lo que pasa es que cuando pongo un lm324, en la salidad me sale un voltaje y cuando cambio el intergrado me sale otro voltaje  OJO: los lm324 son smd


Hola a todos , a grueso modo para determinar si Amp Op si queda dañado o no debe si premeramente  medir las tensiones de su dos entradas ( la + y la -) .
Si la entrada + tiene mas tensión que la entrada - , la salida dese Amo Op sera alta , y lo revés , si la entrada - si queda con mas tensión que la entrada + tenemos en la salida una tensión baja.
Pero !OJO! , hay dos posibilidades de hacer funcionar un Amp OP : fuente simectrica y  fuente singela ( una unica fuente).
Con fuente simectrica lo Amp Op es alimentado con una fuente (+) y otra fuente (-) y en ese caso la tensión de salida del Amp Op es practicamente 0 voltios , podendo asumir valores tantos  positivos como negativos dependendo de las condiciones de su dos entradas tal cual ya esplique en lo inicio de mi post.
Cuando lo Amp Op es alimentado con  una unica fuente , para que el ande es nesesario criar una "mea tensión de fuente" para polarizar correctamente su dos entradas.
En ese caso la salida del Amp Op si quedara sienpre cuando en reposo ( sin cualquer sinal de entrada) tanbien con mea tensión de alimentación.
La tensión de salida canbiara de valores tal cual las condiciones de su dos entradas (+ y -) tal cual ya fuer esplicado en lo inicio de mi post.
Deseo que tengas entiendido algo que escribi aca , dudas adicionales pregunte , es un gusto platicar!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2021)

Pueden ser falsificaciones Chinas !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pueden ser falsificaciones Chinas !


Siiiiii , o puede sener que alguno de los dos CIs realmente este dañado , peeero para  saper cual de los dos es lo que si queda dañado eso ya es una otra estoria , hay que estudiar lo circuito como ya bien dice Ricardo Iorio en You Tube Jajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2021)

No sé. Falsificar eso es como falsificar una resistencia.
Poder puede ser falso pero suena raro.

Lo único que te queda es probar los circuitos en uno conocido y ver qué pasa.
Pese a ser smd suelen haber inventos para probarlos sin soldarlos. Es cuestión de buscar.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 20, 2021)

Takure dijo:


> Como puedo identificar si un lm324 esta bueno lo que pasa que tengo una tarjeta y consta de 2 lm324 con resistencias condensadores y transistores y lo que pasa es que cuando pongo un lm324, en la salidad me sale un voltaje y cuando cambio el intergrado me sale otro voltaje  OJO: los lm324 son smd


Pues depende, como no dices nada, nada te podemos decir.
¿Esa tensión de salida que dices que da es correcta o incorrecta?¿Es lo que tiene que dar o tiene que dar otra cosa?
Si _una_ es correcta y _otra_ incorrecta quiere decir que el integrado de "_una_" está bien y el integrado de "_otra_" está mal. Si no nos dices que es lo que se supone que tiene que hacer pues nada, ni idea.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 20, 2021)

Para empezar es nuevo, reciclado, lo dañaste por exceso de temperatura?

También hay muchos otros factores.


----------

